# I think my dog is allergic to CORE



## Neavska (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi- We feed Neva, our 2 yr old Pitbull, Benefuls. Recently we moved into a house where there is another dog who eats CORE dog food. He is an older Pug and Neva tends to eat some if not all of his food if he does not get to it in time. I noticed bumps on her back and sides recently. They went away in a few hours. I'm just wondering if anyone else has heard of any allergic reactions to CORE, as I've heard it's supposed to be helpful for those with allergies. Thanks!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

One of my dogs can't go anywhere near Core because it has salmon in it and she is highly allergic to Salmon. Three of my dogs can eat it just fine.

Not every food is 100% for each dog. Sometimes it takes a little experimenting to figure out what works for your dog. It took me years to finally figure out the exact thing she was allergic to in the food and I had to compare ingredients from all the foods she had tried. If Core did't work for you dog, find another HIGH quality food with slightly different ingredients and try it for several weeks on your dog. A high meat content food would be the best over what you are currently feeding.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It could be just a coincidence, or perhaps your dog is having internal reaction when trying to adjust from junky food to something better. I've heard more then once that a lot of dogs that transition from low quality foods to high end, will go through a detox period where they scratch, have eye boogers, shed more, etc, but it usually passes after the transition period. 

You can get free samples at a lot of boutique type pet places or even feed stores to see how your dog likes it and whether he'll have same reaction.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I had hives on one of my boxers once, and when I took him to the vet, the vet assured me that it is NOT from a food allergy. He did say that when you have hives (topical) it is more likely a bug bite/sting of some sorts. He told me food allergies would show up as biting at the paws/general scratching itchiness. Good luck!

Oh, and I recommend switching your pitbull to a better food.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs have eaten all 3 cores and I have had no problems with it. I right now am feeding them the weight management and the regular! But then every dogs different with foods! That might be something you want to check out with your vet. Find out what the cause is!


----------

